# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  на Windows7 не идут дрова от принтера

## Fix-21

на win7 64-bit не идут дрова от принтера Canon LBR 2900B помогите кто чем может.:(:(

----------


## ValeronS

Если ещё не нашёл, то посмотри где я нашёл для своего, столкнувшись с такой же проблемой, а именно на Driver.ru

----------


## Fix-21

Я нашел на сайте Canon. спасибо за инфу

----------

